# Blood tests



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Morning all
I've just been for my 1st round of bloods taken armed with the list my hospital gave me. 
I was told that I couldn't have the test for what my blood group were at my GP and may have to pay for it doing. Is this correct?
I've tried calling the clinic but cannot get through. 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure on this one.......my GP has always been very good and helpful with blood tests etc. I have required.

Might pay you to book an appointment with your GP and go in and speak with them and explain what you doing and why you need it - I have always found my GP has been very supportive and helpful with things fertility and IVF wise as much as they could.

Good luck

x


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi ya, 

My GP put through every blood test. However, even though he put down blood group on the form, but the lab refused to do it. I'm not sure why. In the end we just didn't get it done until I finally got pregnant and the NHS did it as standard. 

Your GP/lab might be different so worth asking/ trying for it. 

Xx


----------



## Mrsgled (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I got through to to my clinic eventually, the said it was something that they were trialing last year and I must have been given an old form as it's not normally part of the IVF process. They will pick it up in antenatal checks should I concieve and it's nothing to worry about. Xx


----------

